# Banana wine advice



## bluc (14/5/15)

Hey all new to brewing and wondering about something. I am following this reciepe http://www.ebay.com.au/gds/Banana-Wine-1-gallon-/10000000015647428/g.html Now it says to add ingredients and yeast leave for a week then transfer to a clean container and fit air lock... What would be the purpose of a fermenter change this early in the piece? Is it to filter out the particles in it (there seems to be a lot) or am I just supposed to tip it straight in? Could I run it through a coffee filter get the dregs out or would this remove the yeast also? advice appreciated cheers.


----------



## hoppy2B (14/5/15)

Buy some wine grapes when they are in season and make proper wine. Wine grapes are pretty cheap at the moment and have been for a few years due to the oversupply.


----------



## yankinoz (14/5/15)

I'm skeptical.

Let me guess, this recipe originates from the u.k., where there seems to be a subculture that throw together concoctions with raisins as a base. Grapes do make the best wine, the Brits make some decent ones from elderberries, and the kiwis used to do well with commercial kiwi fruit wines, now largely dead in the Sauvignon rush. Go there.

By my rough calculations the pH from your recipe is likely to be high for a wine. If you haven't started it, you might double the lemon.

My wild guess why they change the fermenter is to prevent the extraction of too much astringency. Banana skins? Aaargh.


----------



## bluc (14/5/15)

hoppy2B said:


> Buy some wine grapes when they are in season and make proper wine. Wine grapes are pretty cheap at the moment and have been for a few years due to the oversupply.


Thanks for the suggestion but not interested in making wine I can buy down at the local store...


----------



## bluc (14/5/15)

yankinoz said:


> My wild guess why they change the fermenter is to prevent the extraction of too much astringency. Banana skins? Aaargh.


Not sure what you mean by this can you elaborate?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/15)

Wort brewed with Coopers yeast at 35*c....BAM


----------



## Vini2ton (15/5/15)

Hi bluc, have you ever tasted this stuff? If so, what's it like? Some of those country wine recipes make interesting reading. I admire your adventurous spirit and maybe spirit is what this stuff should become. Stiring everday is unnecessary, as the ferment will be going nuts anyway. Let us know how it goes. Initial ferment can go ape-shit, after a week it will have settled down alot. Racking into a closed vessel with airlock after a week probably avoids having to use a blowoff tube and other messy situations. Goodluck.


----------

